# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Евгений Ренге: проблемы и перспективы угольной отрасли РФ

## acontinent

*В 2021 году угольной отрасли России предсказывали тяжелые времена, связанные с практиками ответственного инвестирования (ESG) и продвижением «зеленой повестки». Лидерами этих трендов являлись тогда главные импортеры отечественного сырья, и, в первую очередь, энергетического угля. "Тяжелые времена" наступили, но в основном продиктованы они санкциями ЕС, предусматривающими полное или частичное эмбарго на поставки угля из России.*





*Евгений Ренге* (генеральный директор «АСР-углесбыт»), ссылается на мнение Минэнерго, которое прогнозирует к концу 2022 года падение добычи угля на 17%, а его экспорта – на 30%. И это негативный сценарий, вероятность наступления которого теперь напрямую будет зависеть от того, как быстро Россия сможет переориентировать поставки на другие рынки – Китай, Индию, Турцию и т.д.


Говоря о перспективах угольной отрасли РФ, *Евгений Ренге* ссылается на исторические аналогии: в декабре 2020 года Китай ввел практически полный запрет на импорт австралийского угля, тогда переориентация австралийских товарных потоков объемом десятки миллионов тонн на новые рынки заняла около года. Россия не может рассчитывать на такие темпы! Просто сохранить объем экспорта угля хотя бы в товарном выражении ей помешает не «зеленая повестка» и не трудности с платежами, а отсутствие логистической инфраструктуры на нужных направлениях.


Безусловно, емкость спроса на уголь некоторых заинтересованных стран, позволяет РФ продавать туда объемы угля даже большие, чем потреблял ЕС. Однако сделать это она сможет только после того, как государство повернется лицом к отрасли и станет полноценным партнером в расширении Восточного полигона и строительстве большого балкерного флота. Проекты эти займут время и вполне возможно придет время рассуждать о 25% мирового рынка угля, которые намерена занять Россия к 2050 году!

----------

